# Vaginal Bleeding



## massie777 (Jan 22, 2010)

I have a rabbit that came into my rescue about 1 month ago. She is an unspayed female and just about 2 weeks ago we notice vaginal bleeding. The only spot we keep seeing blood is in the litter box. We sent out a urine sample and their was not blood in the urine so that is why i am thinking it is vaginal bleeding. Has anyone every had this happen to a female and does it mean she has uterine cancer? please help.


----------



## tonyshuman (Jan 22, 2010)

Hi, it is typically an early sign of uterine cancer OR infection. I suggest that you have an ultrasound done immediately, and then a spay if it appears to be an infection or cancer that has not spread out of the uterus.

edit: Also, it is possible it is rectal bleeding, not vaginal. If you can eliminate the poop as a source of blood, that would be good. Intestinal/rectal bleeding has a whole different set of challenges, depending on the cause.


----------



## massie777 (Jan 22, 2010)

what would be the problem if it is recal bleeding. i am not sure if it is coming from the rectum or vaginal. But the only place i find the blood is in her litter box. Nothing on her at all.


----------



## tonyshuman (Jan 22, 2010)

Well, a rectal prolapse or hemorrhoid could be there, as well as something more serious like intestinal bleeding. Hemorrhoids usually pass on their own, but rectal prolapses require some additional care. Intestinal bleeding would not have a cure, unfortunately, and would be the cause of serious GI upset caused by infection/bacterial imbalances (clostridium, runny stool), or overuse/misuse of some nonsteroidal antiinflammatory drugs (NSAIDs), like Metacam (meloxicam) or ibuprofen.

It's probably best to have the vet determine where it is coming from. Are her poos normal? Is the blood on the poo, or just the litter?


----------



## massie777 (Jan 22, 2010)

we are going to get her spayed on tues. and see if their is anything wrong with her uterus. If there is nothing wrong with it then we will try and find out what else could be wrong. thanks for the info
i think it is more vaginal bleeding then fecal. her fecals look normal and she is eating and drinking really well


----------



## ra7751 (Jan 22, 2010)

I would suggest getting the spay earlier if at all possible. If it's vaginal bleeding, it is either endometriosis or uterine cancer. Endometriosis can bleed both vaginally and rectal. If your vet has laser capability, I would suggest using it since endometrial tissue will bleed profusely. Laser will help to control the bleed and prevent a bleed out during surgery. I would also have her on aggressive antibiotics immediately as a "pre-emptive" strike.

Randy


----------



## jamesedwardwaller (Jan 23, 2010)

*massie777 wrote: *


> we are going to get her spayed on tues. and see if their is anything wrong with her uterus. If there is nothing wrong with it then we will try and find out what else could be wrong. thanks for the info
> i think it is more vaginal bleeding then fecal. her fecals look normal and she is eating and drinking really well


any results,,determinations,,yet.??..reply when you can....sincerely james wallerink iris:


----------



## massie777 (Jan 24, 2010)

She is still slighly bleeding but i can't get her done until tues. when they have an opening. i will let you know what happens when she gets spayed.


----------



## jamesedwardwaller (Jan 25, 2010)

*massie777 wrote: *


> She is still slighly bleeding but i can't get her done until tues. when they have an opening. i will let you know what happens when she gets spayed.


you are doing the right thing,,we will keep our hopes high,,bless you..sincerely james waller:wave::inlove:ink iris:


----------



## massie777 (Jan 28, 2010)

well Jasmine got spayed on tues and they found what is called Endometrial Venous Aneurysms which is raised red areas through out the uterine horns. Some of the symtoms is passing blood clots through the urine which is what this rabbit was doing. hopefully by spaying her she should be good. 
I actually got to watch them open up the uterine horns and got to see the red bumps, it was really cool. I will let you know how she does over the next couple of days.


----------



## tonyshuman (Jan 28, 2010)

That is good that they removed the uterus and figured out the issue. I hope that clears it up totally!

Not many people would think watching the operation was interesting, but I'm with you, I think it would be fascinating.


----------



## jamesedwardwaller (Jan 29, 2010)

*massie777 wrote: *


> well Jasmine got spayed on tues and they found what is called Endometrial Venous Aneurysms which is raised red areas through out the uterine horns. Some of the symtoms is passing blood clots through the urine which is what this rabbit was doing. hopefully by spaying her she should be good.
> I actually got to watch them open up the uterine horns and got to see the red bumps, it was really cool. I will let you know how she does over the next couple of days.


biopsy and blood test/i am praying/negative for cancer/pathogens/caught early enough-i would think,bun would have a long healthy life...good job...sincerely james waller:wave:ink iris:


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Jan 29, 2010)

*massie777 wrote: *


> well Jasmine got spayed on tues and they found what is called Endometrial Venous Aneurysms which is raised red areas through out the uterine horns. Some of the symtoms is passing blood clots through the urine which is what this rabbit was doing. hopefully by spaying her she should be good.
> I actually got to watch them open up the uterine horns and got to see the red bumps, it was really cool. I will let you know how she does over the next couple of days.


Randy, can u break this down for us? What exactly does this mean. Is this similar to Endometriosis in a human:??


----------



## tonyshuman (Jan 29, 2010)

I think what happened is that the uterus was bleeding irregularly, and had these red areas that blood would come out of. Normally the uterus builds a lining after estrous to be a safe place for the embryos to implant. I think a problem with this process led to just plain bleeding from perforations in the blood vessels in the uterus.

Endometriosis in humans involves the growth of uterine-like tissue outside of the uterus. They can grow anywhere. The tissue is sensitive to hormones that circulate in the blood, and as a result they go through some of the same changes as uterine tissue in the uterus throughout a menstrual cycle. This can lead to lots of pain in random places.

I hope I got that right!


----------



## Pipp (Jan 29, 2010)

I think there's just some wrong terminology here, maybe a typo, rabbits can't get Endometriosis. I have a book on lab animals somewhere and it said they had to induce it in rabbits, it only occurs naturally in humans and some primates. They consider that unfortunate because rabbits are cheap, primates are not.  (I would think the rectal version is the same, I thought it was a rare extension of the vaginal kind). 

From what I've read, vaginal bleeding in rabbits is most often uterine polyps, uterine cancer or the above-mentioned Endometrial Venous Aneurysms (had to look that one up, but its a pretty common cause of sporadic bleeding). 

I'm sure there are other things that can cause rectal (and urinary) bleeding, something else to look into. 

sas :expressionless


----------



## tonyshuman (Jan 29, 2010)

I was just clarifying what endometriosis in humans is and explaining how it's different from what this bunny had.


----------



## Pipp (Jan 29, 2010)

Oh, sorry Claire, didn't even see your post. (Had my answer to Angelnsnuffy on the screen since last night!)

But looking at your post, it's logical it's a menstruation-based thing and doesn't really apply to rabbits. 

Randy probably meant a similarly-named medical term for the polyps or cancer or whatever.

No matter! The answer was found and it was a good result! Bunny should be fine.  


sas :bunnydance:


----------



## tonyshuman (Jan 29, 2010)

I think the term "Endometrial" in the name of the disease just refers that it's occuring in the lining of the uterus, called the endometrium. "Endometriosis" is technically just "disease of the endometrium", but it's used colloquially to mean the disease where endometrial tissue is found outside of the uterus and causes pain in humans. 

Endometrial venous aneurysms literally means balloon-shaped sacs full of blood (aneurysms) from the veins (venous) in the lining of the uterus (endometrial).


----------



## massie777 (Feb 12, 2010)

Just wanted to update everyone. My female bunny Jasmine is doing good, have not seen anymore bleeding. I think we got rid of everthing which is good because now we can find her a home.


----------



## lozeldatkm (Aug 26, 2013)

Hey everyone. I'm really sorry to dredge up an ancient topic, but I found this doing a Google search and I really wanted to ask you guys since you seem like a smart and experienced group.

I have a 6 month old female Hotot and a 4 month female Flemish giant. Neither are spayed. The Hotot (Isis) has been getting aggressive, and just last night violently attacked her sister (Stella)

So, until I can afford to get them spayed, I've separated the two, but I'm concerned about Stella's bleeding. I had assumed there was some sort of wound from being attacked by Isis, but after I cleaned her up, it looks more like the bleeding is coming from the vaginal or rectal area. The skin there is swollen and red. The bleeding seems to be receding, but I just wanted to make sure that the attack was the reason for the bleeding and not some other problem. I can't schedule a vet visit until payday so I'm trying to get an opinion until then.


----------



## tonyshuman (Aug 26, 2013)

It would be good to start a new topic since it sounds more like your bun has a fight wound than a vaginal prolapse. If it is actively bleeding and cleaning the area with diluted betadine or chlorhexidine solution doesn't help, she should see a vet. It needs to be seen by a vet soon--there is a high chance of infection due to the location and the type of wound (bite). If it will not stop bleeding, it will need immediate vet attention. So first, try to clean up a little and get the bleeding stopped. If that is successful, get a vet appointment soon. If it is not successful, you may have to find an emergency vet to stop the bleeding.


----------



## lozeldatkm (Aug 26, 2013)

Thanks. Yeah, it looks like the bleeding's stopped, but I still check on it regularly. I'm trying to help her keep it clean until I can make it to the vet. Thank you for your help.


----------



## happybun01 (Sep 10, 2015)

My bunny is bleeding,
One week ago my bunny had a ball of poop on him
So I cleaned him and acted ok and then today he had blood on
His back two paws, and his bottom.
I don't know what to do help me:sickbunny:
Happybun01:bambiandthumper


----------



## JBun (Sep 10, 2015)

*You need to get your rabbit to a rabbit savvy vet immediately! * Your rabbit could have a potentially fatal illness called coccidiosis, or it may be something else equally dangerous. Any rectal bleeding is an emergency situation.


----------



## happybun01 (Sep 10, 2015)

I just came from the vet, and somehow my little bun got a worm, but the doc said we came just in time,
Thank you 
Happybun01


----------

